# Housing for '08 Royal Python



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Hi all,

I should be getting my baby Royal in 2-3 weeks. :flrt:
He is CF, i would have much preferred CB, but he has got really attractive markings.
I'm gathering the bits and pieces and would like to run through with you people to make sure i have everything for his comfort and wellbeing.

Firstly i have just bought an 18L RUB (Staples, well cheap!!). I will be using newspaper for the floor/substrate. Heating is going to be via a heat mat underneath and outside of his home. Hides will be margerine tubs or similar(to start with). Water bowl is one of those ceramic fawn coloured generic dog bowls you get from pet shops. I'll get a manzanilla branch from a bird keeper pal for climbing. 
I don't intend to use a Habistat etc. 

As budget is important, are those Thermometers and Hygrometers you stick to the inside of the enclosure(Exoterra)any good?

Anything else you can think of that i might have missed?

_Ideas/advice really appreciated._


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I think you have mainly figured it out however stats are now considered to be essential to maintain the tempreture.


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for that mate.

Now, with a stat, can you buy them attached to the mat of have i got to get all DIY and wire it up myself? That is a scary prospect, as i'm about as good with my hands as i am a ballet dancer.


----------



## o0oTonyo0o (Feb 26, 2008)

Dustcart said:


> Thanks for that mate.
> 
> Now, with a stat, can you buy them attached to the mat of have i got to get all DIY and wire it up myself? That is a scary prospect, as i'm about as good with my hands as i am a ballet dancer.



All you have to do it plug the plug from the heatmat into the stat, and plug it into the wall.
Then put the probe (attached to the stat) on top of the heatmat.


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Excellent.
I've managed to get most of the housing requirements very cheaply, so a few quid for a stat shouldn't hurt too much.

Thanks for your help!!:2thumb:


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

Dustcart said:


> Excellent.
> I've managed to get most of the housing requirements very cheaply, so a few quid for a stat shouldn't hurt too much.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!:2thumb:


I firmly believe that a stat is just as essential for a snake as a waterbowl. You can pick up a cheap matstat from www.camzoo.co.uk - 100 watt Microclimate mat thermostat (For Heat Mats) (36D) FREE DELIVERY for £20 quid delivered. Setting up a stat is easy, there's no real DIY to it at all. If you can plug in your telly then you're already qualified. 

The exo terra dial thermometers are alrightish. Make sure that you position them as far down the walls as possible so they read the temperature as close as possible to where your royal will actually be sitting. Personally I've found they can be out by as much as 10 degrees compared to a digital thermometer, so a coupld of quid for a digi thermometer from Asda or something might be money well spent.


----------



## Articulated_Python (May 28, 2008)

Hi Dustcart

If you dont mind me asking, where are you getting your Royal from and how much did it cost?

Also, I'm looking to get one very soon too, so was just wandering why you would have preferred a CB instead of CF please. Is it because there's less chance of mite.tick infestation?

Thanks.


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Hi.
I got my Royal from 888reptiles in Ramsey(cool website).
He is costing a little more than i wanted to pay, however, he is gorgeous and I think he's worth the extra(£64.95). The guy at 888 told me they are captive farmed, each one selected by him, but he handles them as often as he can. He showed me a couple of babies and they didn't ball or show ANY skittishness(sp). He has them on paper towels which i looked at carefully and saw no evidence of mites etc. The shop will not let any babies go until they are shedding and have strike fed. I was in there a while and can say they're well worth a visit if your'e near.

I would have preferred CB and was hoping to buy from someone here, but, you know how it is, i just saw the little monkey and wanted him. There are a couple of threads on this site which discuss the pros and cons of CB and CF.

I did get a PM from a member called Hiddenkingdom who has three Baby CB Royals for sale. One of which was really cute. I think she still has them for sale(Oxford). £45 was the asking price if my memory serves me well. Although there are plenty of people on here with available babies. 

I'm getting quite excited about this. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

please please please consider the feeding problems with royals, make sure its been fed lots and id advise wormign it and treating it for parasites/mites too so to ensure you get rid of all the problems that could occur. There are lots of people on here selling CB if you wanted to go that route. I have a CB royal hatchling and he's been a nightmare feeder but i dont mind and he's getting better and i wouldnt have known what i was doing if i didnt already have 2 funny feeding royals! trust me they're a lot of work and time but they're well worth it! :2thumb:


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for your concern, i do appreciate any advice etc. 
I chose to purchase from 888 due to the fact that the owner/manager wont let me have the snake until it has fed a good few times, strike fed and shed. I think that is a responsible attitude. When he took the snake out he even checked the paper towel.

The snake may decide to stop feeding as soon as i get him home, i don't know. I just feel confident buying from 888.

This is he http://www.888reptiles.co.uk/images/products/fullRP21.jpg


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Dustcart said:


> Thanks for your concern, i do appreciate any advice etc.
> I chose to purchase from 888 due to the fact that the owner/manager wont let me have the snake until it has fed a good few times, strike fed and shed. I think that is a responsible attitude. When he took the snake out he even checked the paper towel.
> 
> The snake may decide to stop feeding as soon as i get him home, i don't know. I just feel confident buying from 888.
> ...


 
awwwwwww hes lovely! im pleased i just have learnt that some poeple dont care what happens to thier royals but ive heard lots of good things bout 888 reps so im pleased!


----------



## Articulated_Python (May 28, 2008)

Dustcart said:


> Hi.
> I got my Royal from 888reptiles in Ramsey(cool website).
> He is costing a little more than i wanted to pay, however, he is gorgeous and I think he's worth the extra(£64.95). The guy at 888 told me they are captive farmed, each one selected by him, but he handles them as often as he can. He showed me a couple of babies and they didn't ball or show ANY skittishness(sp). He has them on paper towels which i looked at carefully and saw no evidence of mites etc. The shop will not let any babies go until they are shedding and have strike fed. I was in there a while and can say they're well worth a visit if your'e near.
> 
> ...


He looks amazing and one of the reason I'd like a Royal :2thumb:

I'll have to stick to my local Snakes'N'Adders which is no more than I could have asked for judging from the reports on here and the rave reviews everywhere. The feeding issue seems to come up everytime but hopefully with the help of the experts and patience all will be fine


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Roewammi said:


> awwwwwww hes lovely! im pleased i just have learnt that some poeple dont care what happens to thier royals but ive heard lots of good things bout 888 reps so im pleased!


I realise he has a business to run and all that jazz. But he spent the time talking to me, explaining things, he showed me a few other snakes too, which was nice. The room where the baby snakes are kept is spotless. There were plenty of little touches like staff washing their hands before and after touching any animal.
All the babies he showed me were calm and didn't ball up etc.
I also appreciate the fact that they wont let him go until he strike feeds and sheds properly. :2thumb:


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Articulated_Python said:


> He looks amazing and one of the reason I'd like a Royal :2thumb:
> 
> I'll have to stick to my local Snakes'N'Adders which is no more than I could have asked for judging from the reports on here and the rave reviews everywhere. The feeding issue seems to come up everytime but hopefully with the help of the experts and patience all will be fine


 
We'll have to compare notes mate!!


----------



## Articulated_Python (May 28, 2008)

Dustcart said:


> We'll have to compare notes mate!!


Definitely. As soon as you get settled drop me a line as I'm sure I'll pick up a lot of valuable info as I'm still a few steps behind you, you lucky.......


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Dustcart said:


> I realise he has a business to run and all that jazz. But he spent the time talking to me, explaining things, he showed me a few other snakes too, which was nice. The room where the baby snakes are kept is spotless. There were plenty of little touches like staff washing their hands before and after touching any animal.
> All the babies he showed me were calm and didn't ball up etc.
> I also appreciate the fact that they wont let him go until he strike feeds and sheds properly. :2thumb:


yeh thats really good of them!  
Its lovely when you find people like that who will spend time with you it makes all the diff and helps you learn and understand!


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

That's a responsible attitude from 888 buddy! Think I'm gonna have to pay them a visit when I'm down visiting my little bro.

And your newbie should be fine as long as you give him a week or 2 to settle in & get used to his new home & TRY to resist the temptation to get him out everytime someone comes round! I say TRY coz I know just how hard it can be........:whistling2::blush:


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

I'm going to put a cheeky phone call into 888 when he's a few days from coming home to see if they'll handle him a bit before i get him, i think that may help me along a little. They do seem a good bunch.

Last question (instead of opening up another thread)

His RUB is going on carpet. Now, the heat mat will obviously be going underneath the RUB. Will it be safe on carpet or should i put something underneath the heat mat like cardboard? Will it burn the carpet etc?

Thanks!!


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

Do you know what the measurements of a 18 ltr RUB are as I am using a 9 ltr for 07 baby royals? An 08 will need a small house, roughly 6" wide x 10-12" long, to feel secure which in turn will make him less likely to refuse to feed. 

Your thermostat is essential and already stated is easy to set up. You need a more accurate thermometer than the stick on the tank type so a digital one is best. You need to be able to ACCURATELY record the temperature above the heat mat and at the cool end. 

By saying you are standing it on carpet I presume you mean on the floor, if so I would put wood or something under your mat as you want it directed up into your tank not down into the carpet. The "cool" end will still need to be low to mid 80's F so the room you keep him in will need to be warm. If he isn't warm enough he won't eat or if he does, he won't be able to digest it.

I know that you want to keep costs down but remember a royal python is a very long lived exotic animal so getting the temperature and housing right at the start is essential for your snakes well being. If you get everything right you will have a fabulous pet for many years to come.

Lastly get a good book, The Complete Ball Python by Kevin McCurley is excellent as that contains everything you will every need to know.


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Sue.
I thought about the wood thing. I've got some in the garage, i'll use it. Regarding the rub, i'm going to take him in the container he lives in at the moment and put it in the RUB. The Room he'll be kept in is reasonably warm.

As per the previous posts, i'm now sold on the Stat and will be looking for some decent digital thermometers.

I do appreciate all the advice and ideas on this thread. THANKS!!:2thumb:


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

*HIYA I CAN SEE WHY U FELL IN LOVE WITH HIM (CUTE OR WHAT) -LOOKS LIKE MY FIRST ROYAL THAT I GOT ON THURSDAY :2thumb:*


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Great ain't he. So great in fact that someone on here tried to buy him after seeing the photo in the link i posted. He went into the shop and said he saw him on RFUK and tried to buy him. Cheeky T:censor:t.

Only a week to go!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Hi All.

Hope you don't mind if i ask a couple of questions re heat and humidity.

Firstly, i bought quite a large heatmat so i wouldn't need to spend money on another when Queenie:flrt:goes into her 18ltr RUB. The micro-climate stat is set at 88f. Though only one third of the mat is under the RUB. I bought and infrared thermometer and an electronic Hygrometer. 

1. The Humidity in the RUB varies from 62% to about 74%. I've been trying not to go into her room too much so i can't keep a constant watch. But i feel this should be ok from research.

2. Do i need to cover the exposed part of the heat mat? (The bit not under the RUB)

3. I have the heat mat under the RUB sitting on part of the polytyrene box she came in. The instructions _vaguely_ suggested this, but just wanted to know what you peeps think.


The heat mat is under the right hand side. The coconut hide is over the heatmat and so is one of her toilet rolls that came from her shop hatchling box. Under the leaves on the right is another one of her toilet rolls and the water bowl is visible also. Heat mat probe is on the right with the Hygro probe over the cool part. Is there anything i missed. I wont take a pic of the inside from above yet as she's settling in.

















I appreciate you reading, and of course, any advice you give.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Dustcart said:


> Great ain't he. So great in fact that someone on here tried to buy him after seeing the photo in the link i posted. He went into the shop and said he saw him on RFUK and tried to buy him. Cheeky T:censor:t.
> 
> Only a week to go!!:mf_dribble:


how rude! i'd have been very annoyed!


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

that all looks good! lovely home for her! can see her tail dissapearing into a plant adventure there!lol! yes cover up the exposed part of the heatmat with polystyrene and that'll stop the heat from escaping!


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

P.S is there a hide under the plant? so she has a cool hide as well as her hide over the heat mat?


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Roewammi said:


> P.S is there a hide under the plant? so she has a cool hide as well as her hide over the heat mat?


Hi.
Yep she has a hide under the plant, so one at the cool end and one at the warm end. They are both the toilet rolls she had in her hatchling box, so she has her scent coming through into her new home. Will post a pic or two next week after she's settled in.


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Hi.
Just checked Temperature in her RUB and using a TN1 infrared Thermo it registered 98.7f over the heatmat (which is under the RUB and was set at 88f)) As i saw the tempertature reading i heard the click of the Stat turning itself off. So I have just turned it down to 84f in the hope that temperaures wont hit 98.7 again.

Does anyone else get these wildly fluctuating readings?

Queenie appears unpeturbed, she lying in her toilet roll at the cool end with her head out.


----------



## StuW247 (Jun 14, 2008)

It takes a while to set the temp up, small adjustments here and there. For my corn snake it coes between 26.5c to 28.9c i think that is the best that i am going to get, i also have a digital themometer in the hot end just to make my life easier.

Stuart


----------

